# 6 mo. old GOlden Ret in Hinesville, GA



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen,

I've alerted the Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta and Adopt A Golden Atlanta.

I believe Sunshine is chuck full, but I will alert them as well. 

Tis' the season to get dumped, huh??


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope someone can get him, but this unfortunately maybe the worse 5 days for him with Thanksgiving holiday coming up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poor Baby-Only has one day Left!!!!*

Gordon

Breed: Golden Retriever 
Age: Under 6 months
Gender: Male 
Size: Large


Location: Hinesville, GA
Shelter: Liberty County Animal Control 
Contact Tel: 912-369-0424 
Contact Name: Petra Brooks 
Contact email: [email protected]oo.com

About Gordon Gordon is a beautiful young Golden Retriever or HIGH mix Golden. He is looking for human closeness in a desperate way. He is very cuddly and loving, gets along with other dogs and does not seem to mind cats. We are not sure how he came to wander the streets, but one thing is for sure, he is not your average stray. He is beautiful inside and out and wants a family of his own so badly. Wont you give him a chance? He would be great for a family with kids. Just think of your little ones growing up with him and him growing old with them... 
Please adopt Gordon by contacting any of the above NOW!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Who have you contacted?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Have been contacted..*

Both Golden Ret. Rescues in GA and Atlanta Dog Squad.

No reply from G.R. Rescues and Atlanta Dog Squad is full.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm in NJ, but would foster him to save him. Any way he could be transported up here? I could meet somewhere along the way anywhere north of Virginia.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

I called a left a message for Petra and am sending her an email now. Someone from CT and Boston have also called...is that one fo us? But no adoption or foster lined up yet....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I wish I knew someone over there I could call but I am not even sure I know where that is.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Jellybean's mom said:


> I called a left a message for Petra and am sending her an email now. Someone from CT and Boston have also called...is that one fo us? But no adoption or foster lined up yet....


That's wonderful!

I just called and left her a message and sent an email to her work email. I was inquiring about his status to see if one of the rescues I had contacted had called them. I think others have contacted rescues as well...

He looks like such a great dog, it would be wonderful if you could foster him!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jellybean's Mom*

Jellybean's Mom:

Thank you for calling Petra. It would help if a rescue would say yes to him and then you could foster for the rescue.

At least he has a chance now!!!!

Keep us posted!!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Two hours north of Jacksonville, FL.....does that help?


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Do we know anyone in the area that could possibly pull and/or transport???? Let me know if someone hear's from a rescue....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JellyBean's Mom and Hooch.*

JellyBean's Mom:
I think Petra could answer both of your questions.


Hooch: Not sure where you live in GA, but I did a Mapquest from Atlanta, GA to Hinesville, GA and here is the map so you can see what Hinesville is close to.
Driving Directions from Atlanta, GA to Hinesville, GA


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

ACC is about 2 hours from him I think. I moved to Alabama!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

This is what Petra said....

Dear Adrienne,

Thank you so much! I actually have 2 others that are interested in Gordon, too. But they are in Boston and in New Jersey as well... Transport is really tough it seems. I was given permission from the director of animal control to keep him, as well as a couple of other dogs I have homes for, until this Saturday. Time is of the essence here. I will keep you posted if I can get anything arranged.

God bless,
Petra

Let me know if anyone has transport ideas. Thanks!​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Transporter*

I just e-mld. Petra info on a transporter that two friends of mine have used and have been very happy with.

Here it is:

Nancy 1-513-378-7380 


Almost Home Transport Services 
11 W. Madison Ave 
W. Hazelton, PA 18202


She charges $65-$85 depending on how many dogs. I heard good things about her!!!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I'd donate for the transport if it could be arranged. If I weren't having foot surgery on Wed. I'd even ride with someone (I'm in Pennsy near N.J.)
Let me know if there is a way to donate to his/her transport.
thanx beth


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*thank you*

Thank You Maine Girl

I feel for you-I've had severa foot surgeries.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

GoldenShamus said:


> Karen,
> 
> I've alerted the Golden Ret. Rescue of Atlanta and Adopt A Golden Atlanta.
> 
> ...


This is the worst time of year. Unfortunately we cannot help him. We are operating in the red right now and can only work with those shelters we know (who really give us the low down on the dogs) or take owner surrenders locally. If someone pulls, transports and vets him - I would be happy to send approved adopters to whoever fosters him. That's the best we can do. Wish we could do more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lisa..*

Lisa:

Thanks for taking the time to answer. I understand.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Karen519 said:


> Lisa:
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to answer. I understand.


I hate that there are limits to what we can do. It is so frustrating.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Someone just find a pull.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hali's Mom*

Just got e-mail from the shelter that they are euthing tomorrow because of Thanksgiving..

In a message dated 11/19/2007 8:08:16 P.M. Eastern Standard Time, Ladybugcav writes:
In a message dated 11/19/2007 11:08:22 A.M. Eastern Standard Time, [email protected] writes:

***IF PICS FAIL TO COME THRU: 

PLEASE EMAIL PETRA AT 
[email protected]

OR CALL PETRA AT 912-369-0424 

Dear friends,

I found out on Saturday that this week euthanasia at Liberty County Animal Control will be administered tomorrow, November 20th, due to the Thanksgiving holiday!!! What a Thanksgiving for these poor souls. I know that chances are very slim to get any of them rescued. But all of you also know that I refuse to give up until it is truly too late. There are some very, very handsome dogs on this list and it would make me extremely happy to see them take part in a loving families Thanksgiving celebration. Please take a look and cross post to everyone you know so we can save some more poor dogs' souls.

Extremely grateful!
Petra


EUTHANASIA DATE: THURSDAY, NOVEMBER 20, 2007

LIBERTY COUNTY ANIMAL CONTROL – HINESVILLE, GEORGIA



If you would like to adopt one of the animals below, please contact

Liberty County, GA Animal Control at 912-876-9191 (leave a message with case #).

Or contact me at petra31313 @yahoo.com or at 912-369-0424 after 6 p.m.



I have personally interacted with each one of these dogs. My descriptions are straight forward! My conscience would not allow me to hold anything back, and I would never give false information to save an animal, because it would only result in it being returned. You will never find vicious/dangerous animals on my listings – this includes the pit-bulls and bully mixes! Usually, little or none is known about these dogs’ medical history. We do know that the majority of them were abandoned by military, which means they are most likely up-to-date on their shots, heartworm negative, and generally healthy; however, we cannot guarantee that, which is why each dog must receive prompt veterinary care after adoption/rescue takes place. Spaying or neutering at or after 6 months of age is a MUST!!! For low-cost spay/neuter services you can contact SNAC (Spay/Neuter Alliance & Clinic) at 843-645-2500 or at info @snac1.com 

Your help with adopting, rescuing, or fostering these dogs is immensely appreciated, as is your help with cross posting to others who may be able to help save a life.



*GIVE HIM A CHANCE TO LIVE PAST HIS GOLDEN YEARS!

Gordon is a beautiful young Golden Retriever or HIGH mix Golden, approx. 6 months old. He is looking for human closeness in a desperate way. Just look at the sad look in his eyes! He is very quiet cuddly and loving, gets along with other dogs and does not seem to mind cats. We are not sure how he came to wander the streets, but one thing is for sure, he is not your average stray. He is beautiful inside and out and wants a family of his own so bad. Won’t you give him a chance? He would be great for a family with kids. Just think of your little ones growing up with him and him growing old with them...* 


*HELP BUSTER BUST OUT OF “JAIL.” *

These pictures are testimony that Buster is a gorgeous dog. They also show that he is super friendly. His coat is thick and healthy looking. He is very playful and loves attention. He enjoys kids and gets along wonderful with other dogs. He was sharing his cell with an Irish Setter. When he puts his front paws on your chest to give you kisses, he feels very light even though he is on the bigger side. I guess that's because he is a gentle boy. Buster is a young adult.
* 
BIG PICTURE IS OF GORDON THE SIX MONTH OLD GOLDEN RETRIEVER.*


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Karen - I think that email is old because Petra's email to me said that director was giving them until Saturday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*JellyBean*

Hi, JellyBean:

Thanks=hope you're right. I just go this e-mail from my friend last night, but she was at work all day, so it could have been an e-mail from early yesterday morning!


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

*Great News!*

Got this from petra just now...

Dear Adrienne,

Gordon will be adopted by a lady from Jacksonville, which is only 1 1/2 hours from Hinesville. She is already on her way this morning! She was not the first to inquire, but the quickest answer to get Gordon out of there and into a great forever home. I am sure everyone would agree that it was the best decision to make for Gordon. I will check into the Almost Home Transport, as I am getting more and more requests from up north and want to honor those requests.

Thank you and God bless.
Petra


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thank you for the wonderful news. Truly something to be thankful for, for Gordon and for his new mom. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News for Gordon!*

I received this e-mail from Petra on Gordon:

*Dear Karen,

YES, his new mom is on her way as I am typing this. He is going to Jacksonville today. 

Thank you,
Petra*

**I pray Buster and the other dogs there will be as lucky!!

Today is euth day!!!


----------

